# Chanonry Point - Moray Firth Scotland - Access question



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Out trip to Scotland is to start (all being well) on Thursday. Am hoping if all goes well to get to Chanonry point to see the dolphins.

Our Ace Roma is 23feet (7m) long and my wife has limited mobility, needs to use a wheelchair as walking any distance is impossible.

Anybody know how the access is here.
If its not very good, are their any local taxis/bus services that could be used, from a yet to be determined site.

Thanks in anticipation

Dave


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We went there last year in our MH which is 7 meters and found no problems at all with parking. We stayed all day and made lunch etc. It did get busy but there were a few other motorhomes parked there. I don't think you'd have a problem. Google Mapping it might give you an idea.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're just back from a lengthy Scotland trip and we stopped off at the Fortrose Caravan & Camping site which is on the south side of the Rosemarkie peninsula. The access to Chanonry point was at the end of this campsite via, as far as I could see a gate to a path along the side of the golf course. This path had a sign saying 'Pedestrians Only' which stopped me as I had intended cycling along to the point - about 500 yards away. I didn't get close enough to see if there was gate (it rained a lot) but if you phone the site itself I'm sure they'll advise.

As to a 7m Motorhome - no problem with the Fortose site - lots of space to get in , right up to the foreshore, if you want looking directly across the inner part of the Moray Firth

Hope you have great weather

Harry


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
As others have said you should have no real problem parking though it can be a bit tight when it is busy and the approach road from memory is pretty narrow. Hope you have better luck with the dolphins than me - I have lived on the Moray coast for over 10 years and have never seen one yet!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Rosemarkie*



TandH said:


> Hi,
> - I have lived on the Moray coast for over 10 years and have never seen one yet!
> 
> Cheers, Tom


Should have gone to specsavers :lol: :lol:

The CC&C site at Rosemarkie is fine for larger vans.
Went there a few years ago and we could watch the dolphins form the comfort of the van.
Only ever seen them is spring and summer though, I think they must go somewhere warmer in winter. :lol:

Chanonry point was a high light, one mum with baby virtualy beached it's self and allowed us to pet it.
I remember only being able to approach on foot, within walking distance of the site.


----------

